# Best yogurt for babies?



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

Is YoBaby any good. (No plans to start now, just thinking about the future) Is there any other brands that are easy to get, and are better? (our nearest organic market is over an hour away)


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

We use YoBaby because it's easily accessable and the nearest Whole Foods (or equivelent) is about 90 minutes away. Locally, YoBaby is the only thing I can find that's full fat and has no fake sweetners.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Look in a mediterranean grocery store for greek yogurt, especially if you can find organic stuff. Greek yogurt is made with cream as well as milk and is typically 10% fat, plus it has no sugar or flavourings. I mix it with banana and prunes (no, DD is not constipated, she just likes prunes).

If you're in Canada, by any chance, Liberty brand makes a good "mediterranean style" plain yogurt. If you're in the US, what the heck is up with you guys and the low fat yogurt??? WHY can you not buy full-fat yogurt? What is WRONG with you people??


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

(I have a DD Rowan too! 02.25.02)

Yeah, I have a heck of a time finding yogurt that isn't low-fat here.


----------



## MommyCarla (Oct 22, 2006)

my son loved the yobaby yogurt.


----------



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

Brown Cow whole milk yogurt is DELICIOUS, if you can find that! They make a plain one.

You could make your own (this coming from someone who has her own yogurt maker but has never used it!) from organic milk. I hear it's not too hard.

Mary


----------



## wirewendy (Nov 19, 2005)

If you can get plain whole milk yogurt, you can add your own sweetener (fruit, molasses, etc.) Otherwise, and hopefully someone will know for sure, you can freeze yogurt. If that is the case, then when you go to Whole Foods, buy about a gallon of the plain or maple Brown Cow yogurt and freeze it. Yum! It's my favorite. I think YoBaby is probably pretty good, especially if you are limited by your selection.

Have fun! My daughter loves yogurt.


----------



## jamsmama (Jul 16, 2005)

I find whole yogurt all of the time and I live in a small town in Vermont. Trader Joes sells whole yogurt, Stonyfield has whole yogurt (with cream on the top), Brown Cow and tons of local farmers around here make whole yogurt.


----------



## BabyJay'sMom (Jul 21, 2006)

I make my own a few times a week. I love the greek yogurt made by Total (I think), though I was hating spending $1.59 a container. I use organic whole milk and make it plain for me and the babe, and with strawberry preserves or fresh blueberries for DH. He stirs in a little honey and it's sweet enough for him. DS has never had it sweet so he loves it just the way it is!
I bought my yogurt maker from Williams Sonoma, but I get the starter through Amazon. Amazon has some great reviews if you're interested! As for being time consuming, it takes just a few minutes to scald the milk, about 5 for it to cool down, and then just a few more to strain (I like mine extra smooth) and put it into the jars. Then you just leave it in the machine for 8 hours and bada bing...healthy yogurt!


----------



## wirewendy (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh yes, my daughter loves it plain as much as she does sweetened too.


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

My babies like yogurt -- I use the plain whole milk kind and add our own fruit. Yobaby has way too much sugar for our liking.


----------



## indeospero (May 23, 2005)

Organic plain whole milk yogurt -- we like Brown Cow, Nancy's, and a bunch of other local/regional brands. It is still dd's favorite food, hands down. Loves it as-is (so do I), but it's also a great vessel for other stuff. We often put some quinoa or barley in there (she seems to prefer them that way), or grind up some steamed kale and mix it in (she hates the texture of leaves







), etc, etc. I feel babies really do not need added sweeteners in YoBaby. HTH!


----------



## subtlycrunchy (Jul 29, 2006)

Brown Co-- do they have organic?


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

I love Brown Cow too - here is their website:
http://www.browncowfarm.com/


----------



## alijased (Jun 1, 2006)

I just buy the plain local yogurt that is sold at Cub. The great thing about it, I mix it with other foods DD usually spits out (squash, beans) and she will eat them. YEA for yogurt!!


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I don't like Yobaby because there is so much sugar in it. We buy plain Kefir. I heard you can buy baby food fruit and mix it with plain yogurt. Or add some organic unsweetened apple sauce or make your own fruit puree.
Gossamer


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

yogurt is SO easy to make, whether you have an extra appliance or not. I could give you the recipe if you want, and all you need to get started is a bunch of milk (this is great if you're on WIC and get more than you can drink), a pot, whisk, and some active culture yogurt from the store. very yummy.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I give my kids Silk soy yogurt. They love it! I personally believe that soy is much better for you than dairy, although I know Sally Fallon would disagree.
We add Flax oil or other EFAs to it for extra fat.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
yogurt is SO easy to make, whether you have an extra appliance or not. I could give you the recipe if you want, and all you need to get started is a bunch of milk (this is great if you're on WIC and get more than you can drink), a pot, whisk, and some active culture yogurt from the store. very yummy.


Could I have the recipe please?

Thanks!

Shannon


----------



## cellarstella (Jan 2, 2006)

Omg plain whole Brown Cow is soooo good. Excuse me, I'm drooling here because I can't have dairy for awhile, sensitive baby and all. I feel like a dairy zombie! ::: brown cow yogurt ::: (arms outstretched)


----------



## jenny-g (Nov 10, 2005)

I totally second the plain, whole milk yogurt with maybe a bit of fruit baby food in it. Yobaby has a HUGE amount of sugar in it. We are going to delay dairy and so won't need yogurt for a long time, but even I in boondocks IL can get the plain stonyfield farm whole milk organic (I know, I can't believe it either), so we're set there







. I'm jealous of all of you who can get the greek yogurt. Yum.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I add a spoonful of plain whole goat's milk yogurt to DS's food every few days. I like it. I bought cow's milk yogurt first, gave it to him once and then I got freaked out for some reason. So I switched to the goat's milk that our Wole Foods carries. DS likes it.
I definitely would just stick to plain yogurt. Fruit is a great natural sweetener. I even mixed yogurt with sweet potato; it was so good.


----------

